# Hopper - S203 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please use this thread to discuss the S203 Software currently on the XiP 813 Hopper Receiver.

If you do not have S203 on you Hopper, please do not post in this thread.
A reminder: There are other threads for general discussion of Hopper/Joey.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

- Keep at most limit doesn't appear to work. I have one timer set to 5, but it has gone well past that.

- Weather Channel app is blank about half the time I use it. And when adding cities it will sometimes crash and go back to live tv.


----------



## barcop (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll list my bugs or missing items... I'm not sure if they are bugs or just something wrong with my setup.

- _Blockbuster icon when pressed does nothing but exit menu_ - *Resolved - Sitting overnight resolved this issue*
- _On Demand icon when pressed does nothing but exit menu_ - *Resolved - Sitting overnight resolved this issue*
- DVR button only lists recordings in icons initially. I would prefer a listing rather or the option to show a list rather than troll through a bunch of icons.
- _Weather Channel app says "Data not available" every time._ - *Resolved - Sitting overnight resolved this issue*
- _Apps icon says "Data not available" every time._ - *Resolved - Sitting overnight resolved this issue*
- _My Account says "Data not available" every time._ - *Resolved - Sitting overnight resolved this issue*
- External Device doesn't always get recognized.
- No option in settings to change time of day to do updates. The only thing in the updates option is to set inactivity reminder.
- _Guide doesn't list Sirius/XM Music Channels (6000 channel range)_ - *Resolved - Sirius/XM is now channel 099-## *
- _Search feature doesn't search the program guide, even when it's selected. Only searches DVR._ - *Resolved - Sitting overnight resolved this issue*


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

barcop said:


> I'll list my bugs or missing items... I'm not sure if they are bugs or just something wrong with my setup.
> 
> - Blockbuster icon when pressed does nothing but exit menu
> - On Demand icon when pressed does nothing but exit menu
> ...


Sirius/XM are now at 099


----------



## barcop (Oct 13, 2010)

It's by design to view icons? I'd at least like to see an option to choose between either.... that way both sides are happy.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

barcop said:


> I'll list my bugs or missing items... I'm not sure if they are bugs or just something wrong with my setup.
> 
> - Blockbuster icon when pressed does nothing but exit menu
> - On Demand icon when pressed does nothing but exit menu
> ...


You didn't say when your install was. Mine was yesterday and the BB, VOD, Weather, EHD and search did not work until after last night's update. Now they do. The search function finds every instance of a programon DVR, EHD and EPG when you search All Media,.

The icons on DVR is like the 922. It took me a while but it grew on me and now I like it. Prefer it actually. But that's me. 

I would like to be able to reset the update time.


----------



## barcop (Oct 13, 2010)

My install was yesterday, but there was no software update for me this morning. I'm on the latest version anyways, S203.

Even on All Media, search function only searches DVR/External HD and not the programming guide.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

The update I was referring to is the regular nightly update. That one updates the guide and some of the other bits but not the software. Have you tried a front panel reset or a power cord reset?


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I found a bug in the number of timers. As soon as I put in the 50th timer I reached the maximum. If I delete a timer, I still get the maximum message even with less than 50. I did a chat last night with tech support, but it still doesn't work today.

T/S said we should be capable to 96 timers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

olguy said:


> The update I was referring to is the regular nightly update. That one updates the guide and some of the other bits but not the software. Have you tried a front panel reset or a power cord reset?


Actually it's just reboot system to clean 'memory leak' because of bugs.
No other purpose; guide data updating 4 times per day and working fine. No other "bits" require each day reboot, but bugs.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's another weird maximum. A favorites list can only have 90 channels.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

mdavej said:


> Here's another weird maximum. A favorites list can only have 90 channels.


That is weird.

I know on my 922 I have a list with 200 channels in it.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Correction, looks like I can go well past 90, but not exactly 91. Will reboot and try again.


----------



## barcop (Oct 13, 2010)

Most of my issues have been resolved by letting the receiver sit overnight. I'm guessing it needed to download some stuff over the internet initially.

Another observation from letting the receiver sit overnight - Icons all look like they should (with a picture of the show or movie) rather than just a screensaver type swoop or something like that.

My remaining issues are:

- Unable to set update time manually.
- External Device not always recognized on reset.
- DVR Listing: Should have option to change from icon view to listing view.


----------



## barcop (Oct 13, 2010)

olguy said:


> The update I was referring to is the regular nightly update. That one updates the guide and some of the other bits but not the software. Have you tried a front panel reset or a power cord reset?


We're talking about the same thing. I was under the impression that software updates (if any) are done at the same time as guide updates.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

barcop said:


> - DVR Listing: Should have option to change from icon view to listing view.


You're probably not going to get this one... They took the GUI design from the 922, and they never had an option to list rather than icon-view on that receiver either.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

barcop said:


> We're talking about the same thing. I was under the impression that software updates (if any) are done at the same time as guide updates.


They are. When there is a software update as you stated. Typically when someone says nightly update we are referring to the every night EPG update. If there is a software update it will be refereed to as such and usually by number.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You're probably not going to get this one... They took the GUI design from the 922, and they never had an option to list rather than icon-view on that receiver either.


As I said in another post, it took a few days or so for me to get used to the iconsand now I prefer them. My 74 year old eyes can see what I'm looking for a lot quicker.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

barcop said:


> We're talking about the same thing. I was under the impression that software updates (if any) are done at the same time as guide updates.


Absolutely different things. 
EPG updating four times per day on regular basis.
FW updating on own schedule - see EKB H2k FW page for example. 
Night reboot is doing because of bugs in FW what is a case for buildup system tables' corruption/ 'memory leak'/etc


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

olguy said:


> As I said in another post, it took a few days or so for me to get used to the iconsand now I prefer them. My 74 year old eyes can see what I'm looking for a lot quicker.


Yeah, I like them too. I wouldn't mind if there was an option to change to list format, though. It might make it easier to find/delete some things in list-mode.



P Smith said:


> Night reboot is doing because of bugs in FW what is a case for buildup system tables' corruption/ 'memory leak'/etc


While you might be correct... do you have evidence beyond your own opinion to back this up? I'm not saying you are wrong, but you should probably provide proof and links to support this statement.


----------



## barcop (Oct 13, 2010)

*Another issue to report* - Playback from External Device doesn't always work. Get red text box error box about half the time. Usually 2nd attempt will work after getting this error, but not always.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

Seems like the Hopper is not waiting long enough for the EHD to spin up. My EHD is a power safe Seagate and it takes a couple of seconds to respond. They should building a little more delay.


----------



## jgarveyATL (Jun 1, 2006)

- DLNA not working 
- Exact match search on title to create a new series timer (non PTAT channel) will not record event. Using record series from guide does work. I would refer to this as the old "dish pass" timer (look across all channels for any new programs matching the text "Mad Men"). 
- 404 text appears on screen when trying to access apps. When exiting app, TV volume comes back but screen does not repaint to video programming. Requires full reboot of Hopper to remove 404 from screen. 

Regarding DLNA, I am using Serviio 0.6.2 on Mac OS X Server 10.7.2. Confirmed I could see my videos folder using a LG BD670 player with no problem. Also used Intel's Device Spy app (windows only) to make sure Serviio was broadcasting. Hopper can be seen on network and can get to VOD, but is not seen in Device Spy. I have a Netgear WNDR3800 with the latest production firmware. All connections are gigabit (server > netgear unmanaged gigabit switch > hopper, net gear switch > WNDR3800 router > comcast modem).


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

wtrjock said:


> I found a bug in the number of timers. As soon as I put in the 50th timer I reached the maximum. If I delete a timer, I still get the maximum message even with less than 50. I did a chat last night with tech support, but it still doesn't work today.
> 
> T/S said we should be capable to 96 timers.


Is this problem happening for everyone?? Has anyone been able to setup 96 timers? I have 88 timers right now on my 722 and hope to set them up on the Hopper being installed Sat 3/24...


----------



## jgarveyATL (Jun 1, 2006)

This may be functioning as designed, but I am trying to make sure PTAT events I watch are saved beyond the 8 day window. When I create a timer for a PTAT show, it says the show is tagged to PTAT but shows a yellow x by the event. If I try to restore it, it won't show that a timer is setup. IF I delete the timer, then it says that the user deleted the timer and there's no way to restore it.

Is that the way it's supposed to work? How do I ensure that recorded PTAT events/shows are kept past the 8 day window?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

There seems to be a lot of confusion regarding the need for a Hopper Internet Connector (HIC) and DLNA.

From our contact at DISH this is what I know on the topic...

Here is how the system works.

1. With a direct connect to Hopper – Hopper can access all apps, [email protected], and DLNA
Joey can access all apps (EXCEPT DLNA HOME MEDIA) and [email protected]

2. To get DLNA to a Joey
Need to direct connect the Joey OR use a HIC

Also there are reports of App freezing – DISH has identified an issue that will be fixed shortly.

Many reports of DLNA not working – DISH is looking into it.

Not that this is a help right now...but DISH is reading and this aware and looking into resolving the issues.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Second day with Hopper/Joey: the whole night the Hopper has been slow responding, a 4/5 seconds delay in every operation as changing channels, showing guide, moving arrow within guide. Tried turning off and on again with no change. Turned it off last night. This morning it would not turn on (no green light) showing an all purple screen, although being warm and hard drive spinning. Pressed the reset button and everything went back to normal. 
Just software glitches to be corrected?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

A couple more bug reports:

- Browse does not follow ascending/descending setting. For example if the guide is set to ascending, down arrow goes to the next higher channel number. In browse mode it goes to the next lower channel, the opposite of what it should do.

- One local channel randomly disappears from my favorites list. I can only add it back if I add at least 2 channels (I can't add just the one back). In a few hours or days it will be removed from my list again. In my case, it happens with ABC and FOX.

- While in the guide, using an IR remote, it sometimes takes several presses of Record to get the recording popup to stay open.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's normal way for dish - push out new version, gather bug reports from users later.
Just check the rush activity in updating FW of the model: EKB before CES 2012 and before the deployment.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

renpar61 said:


> This morning it would not turn on (no green light) showing an all purple screen, although being warm and hard drive spinning.


How warm?

Try Menu - Settings - Network Setup - Tests - View Counters
Page down (above the guide button on the right hand side of the remote) to HDD High Temp, HDD Low Temp and HDD Average Temp.

Mine is currently showing 136/75/116 (degrees). What are your numbers?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

James Long said:


> HDD High Temp, HDD Low Temp and HDD Average Temp. Mine is currently showing 136/75/116 (degrees).


Please let those numbers be Fahrenheit. Otherwise, what toppings do you want on your pizza. :lol:

In any case, every computer program that I've seen that monitors hard drive temperatures does so in Celsius. Your numbers, 136/75/116 Fahrenheit, converts approximately to 58/24/46 Celsius, respectively.

A Western Digital 2 TB Caviar Black hard drive has an operating temperature of 32° F to 140° F (-0° C to 60° C). A Seagate 2 TB Barracuda hard drive has the same upper limit, 60° C.

Your highest temperature is dangerously high. Typically, you'll see 30 to 35 Celsius on average, the lower the better as long as frost doesn't develop.

Unless you live in an unusual situation where the ambient temperature is high, it appears that the Hopper case and fan is not doing an adequate job of cooling the hard drive. If left to bake, this could result in premature hardware failure.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Blowgun said:


> In any case, every computer program that I've seen that monitors hard drive temperatures does so in Celsius. Your numbers, 136/75/116 Fahrenheit, converts approximately to 58/24/46 Celsius, respectively.


You haven't seen them all then 

The Dish receivers show Fahrenheit. I also have software on my iMac that lets me choose to display either Fahrenheit or Celsius (Centigrade).


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You haven't seen them all then.


No, just the good ones. 

J/K



Stewart Vernon said:


> The Dish receivers show Fahrenheit. I also have software on my iMac that lets me choose to display either Fahrenheit or Celsius (Centigrade).


At the very least you should be given the same option on the DISH receiver. Besides, Celsius (formerly known as Centigrade) is more commonly used in discussions of component temperature.

What's disheartening is that not only is the Hopper using 2 TB hard drives that have a questionable reliability factor, the hard drives also appear to reside in a box with inadequate air flow. With 1.5 TB of data getting racked around, the heat issue could be caused by a poorly designed cage or the intentional stepping down of the fan to reduce noise, or both. I would be concerned if my hard drives exceeded 40° C. Obviously it's too soon to know anything definite, but it's something I think should be monitored.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Blowgun said:


> No, just the good ones.
> 
> J/K
> 
> ...


I didn't get the h2k dissected, but you can find my analysis of internal cooling 622/722 (922 has same flow) and a solution (actually two).
Yes, it was very inadequate design and my feeling same person continue working there.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Found what might be a bug with the zoom function remote on the Hopper (* button).

"Partial zoom" is not functioning correctly. It stretches the screen fully vertically regardless of if "partial zoom" or "zoom is selected." Not a huge deal, I rarely use "partial zoom", but I did notice it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The thread become obsolete this night.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep.
S204 is in the wind (and on my receiver).
S256 is on my Joeys.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I didn't get the h2k dissected,


Perhaps these will help:


















Source: FCC

*Note*: These images are reduced in size from their original because the IMG BBcode here is not fully functional.



P Smith said:


> but you can find my analysis of internal cooling 622/722 (922 has same flow) and a solution (actually two).


For fun, Hopper solutions:

Modify the cage to create greater air flow.
Attach 'helper' fans.
Water block.
Run the air conditioner.
Let it swing from a ceiling fan.
Attach Aluminum bowl with a decorative plant on top of the case.
Bury underground where temperature is constant.
Place in a remote high altitude snow cabin and Sling (when available) to low altitude home.
Partially submerge the case into baby oil.
College dorm room refrigerator.
Slow down time.
Dry ice fog.
One word: Mints.
Let your barefoot girlfriend stand on the case.
The stare from your girlfriend after suggesting that she stands on the case.



P Smith said:


> Yes, it was very inadequate design and my feeling same person continue working there.


If the images above are current, it doesn't look like much thought went into the design. They didn't even bother to notch out the tray. The internal heat sensor is close to that fan and temperatures are close to 60° C, I wonder what the temperatures are like on the opposite side.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, I got the pictures from FCC long time ago (and posted here, BTW). 
I saw that design, but I'm in doubts if it do cooling well. I can't see if there is a gap between the fan and a cover's side; if it's true we will have almost adiabatic system what will rise internal temp.
I don't see how air flow going to cool the drive; I see nothing in the air flow design what will cool the main chip ...
I'd like to measure temp of internal parts after a few hours of work ...


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Well, I got the pictures from FCC long time ago (and posted here, BTW).
> 
> I don't see how air flow going to cool the drive; I see nothing in the air flow design what will cool the main chip ...
> I'd like to measure temp of internal parts after a few hours of work ...


I wonder which way the fan is blowing? My gut feeling is that it is sucking air in and blowing it over the main chip and also into the hard drive with the output passing the power supply and out. This makes more sense to me than the fan layout of the 622/722s.

Can anyone confirm my suspicion about which way the fan is blowing?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I do not believe the thread is getting "derailed" by including the experience of overheating. Regardless, I'll gather up all the related posts and create a new thread. I'll post the new thread link here when I'm done.

EDIT: Sorry for the delay. Here's the link. Please click HERE.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Grandude said:


> I wonder which way the fan is blowing? My gut feeling is that it is sucking air in and blowing it over the main chip and also into the hard drive with the output passing the power supply and out. This makes more sense to me than the fan layout of the 622/722s.
> 
> Can anyone confirm my suspicion about which way the fan is blowing?


If the fan isn't wired backwards, the picture indicates that the fan is blowing air into the case. However, because there appears to be a lack of a notch in the hard drive tray, a lot of the air flow is probably getting pushed back towards the fan, creating a eddy. This would not be good.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Blowgun said:


> If the fan isn't wired backwards, the picture indicates that the fan is blowing air into the case. However, because there appears to be a lack of a notch in the hard drive tray, a lot of the air flow is probably getting pushed back towards the fan, creating a eddy. This would not be good.


Are you getting this from pictures or have you actually opened up a hopper?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I'm getting it from the way that the fan is attached to the chassis in the picture. Fans usually blow air out from the same side the DC wires come out of the motor. In this case, the wires are towards the inside. So, as long as the polarity of the fan is correct, the fan represents the intake.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I wouldn't relay to wiring of a fun; each fun had marks - direction of rotation and air flow. And some [smart decision] PCBA has silkscreen showing same marks for proper install of the fun. I've seen wrong positioned fun inside of TR-50 [DTVpal DVR].


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not exactly blown away:








Elsewhere on the cabinet the paper didn't stay in place.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks,
I guess that is proof that the fan sucks (the air in), which would be logical as you would want the air to exit over the power supply and not enter into the cabinet over the power supply.


----------

